# Plus one for the Manson Supreme



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

There always seems to be a lot of anchor talk and suggestions on here and I used a lot of it to make my decision of an anchor for my new boat I just bought. I have a 32 Morgan 323 that displaces 11,000. The boat had a 25lb CQR with 35 feet of chain and 200' nylon rode. I decided to go with a 35lb Manson Supreme and to keep the same rode setup. Finally put it to the test this weekend.

This past Friday night I anchored inbetween Port Jeff Harbor and Conscience bay just south of Old Field Beach which is a very popular spot to anchor up. My good buddy rafted up to me for the night with his 25' Parker Pilot House. Three different weather sites said 0% chance of Tstorms after 9pm. Woke up about 1am to the sound of thunder. By the time both my buddy and I put on our jacketts, the rain and wind picked up to the strongest I think I have ever seen it. Whitecaps in the little section of harbor we were in, our boats getting turned and tossed around, the wind and rain were coming so hard that I couldn't see the shoreline which was only 20 yards from us let a lone anything else. The radar on my computer showed a huge dark red cell directly over us that lasted for about 10 minutes before the wind and rain died down. We then sat in the cockpit unwinding our nerves and watching some of the most spectacular lighting I have ever seen. I am no expert at judging wind speeds but I have been out when it was blowing 25-35 and this felt much stronger than that so I am guessing it was gusting into the 40s. Luckily that part of it only lasted about 10 mins. Anyone who lives on Long Island or the surrounding area would have heard that storm Friday night. 

Anyway though we didn't move an inch. I did have 8:1 scope out because the anchorage wasn't crowded Friday night but I also had a 25' pilot house boat rafted onto me. It was my first major storm while at anchor but I can definetly say I have a lot of confidence in the new anchor setup. So chalk another one up for the Manson Supreme.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The people who haven't used the next generation anchors, don't realize the difference in performance.  The Manson Supreme, Rocna, Buegel and Spade are definitely a major improvement over the older designs.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

What kind of windlass are you using to pull up your Manson Supreme ?


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lofrans Project 1000 Windlass. If I didn't have that I don't know how I would get the damn anchor back on deck. I usally slowly motor up on the anchor and take in the slack with the windlass than once I get it close to verticle the windlass kicks in its muscle and pulls it out along with an extra 20lbs of mud. It would be tough to do it by hand. Thank you to the previous owner for adding that puppy before I bought the boat.


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

NK (that should be nk323 now ?), I appreciate much your description. 2 hours ago I was just reading the Manson benefits, but a bit skeptical on merchant ads. I'm an old Bruce user, and loved it for many years, but since I'm commissioning a new boat, I feel the need to be open to new generation. I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## RyszardP (Jun 15, 2008)

I have Ericson 32 with a 35 lb Manson Supreme ,35 ft of cain and 600' nylon rod[5/8].The Mansom Supreme is so good,is setting on the first try.Have never dragged.I don't have a windlas,so I have to relay on my muscles.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

35 lbs anchor by hand must not be fun. I just replaced my smaller Fortress with FX-23 which weights like 16 lbs and I am glad a windlass is doing the pulling for me. I would be afraid to have 35 lbs anything lashed to the foredeck, sitting on the roller, to be honest. What if it breaks free during bad weather underway?


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

Brak - re: breaking free while on the roller. We have an 88# Rocna for our 50 cutter. To keep it from moving in a seaway or in weather, we do the following: The inboard end of the stock - at the connection to the shackle - rests between two ss "ears" and have a heavy capture pin that locks that end. I have a wooden plug that I jam under the captured end to eliminate vibration/movement. The head of the anchor at the roller rests adjacent to the bow pulpit and is lashed to the leg of the pulpit at the stem.

We have been through some real motion and have had no problem to date. The lashing is quick to remove (could be cut if an emergency) and the wooden plug pulls out with a piece of line - which also is attached to the pullpit (to keep it from going walk-about.)

In an offshore passage, anchors should be taken off rollers and lashed on deck or better yet, stowed low and tight below (although I can't fit or manhandle the Rocna into the bilge!)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a piece of 3/8" line tied to the rollbar of my Rocna 33 lb. anchor that is tied off to the bow pulpit stanchion adjacent to the bow roller. The anchor doesn't move at all when sailing, and is secure enough that my crew has used the anchor fluke as a step when working on the forestay.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

nk235 said:


> There always seems to be a lot of anchor talk and suggestions on here and I used a lot of it to make my decision of an anchor for my new boat I just bought. I have a 32 Morgan 323 that displaces 11,000. The boat had a 25lb CQR with 35 feet of chain and 200' nylon rode. I decided to go with a 35lb Manson Supreme and to keep the same rode setup. Finally put it to the test this weekend.
> 
> This past Friday night I anchored inbetween Port Jeff Harbor and Conscience bay just south of Old Field Beach which is a very popular spot to anchor up. My good buddy rafted up to me for the night with his 25' Parker Pilot House. Three different weather sites said 0% chance of Tstorms after 9pm. Woke up about 1am to the sound of thunder. By the time both my buddy and I put on our jacketts, the rain and wind picked up to the strongest I think I have ever seen it. Whitecaps in the little section of harbor we were in, our boats getting turned and tossed around, the wind and rain were coming so hard that I couldn't see the shoreline which was only 20 yards from us let a lone anything else. The radar on my computer showed a huge dark red cell directly over us that lasted for about 10 minutes before the wind and rain died down. We then sat in the cockpit unwinding our nerves and watching some of the most spectacular lighting I have ever seen. I am no expert at judging wind speeds but I have been out when it was blowing 25-35 and this felt much stronger than that so I am guessing it was gusting into the 40s. Luckily that part of it only lasted about 10 mins. Anyone who lives on Long Island or the surrounding area would have heard that storm Friday night.
> 
> Anyway though we didn't move an inch. I did have 8:1 scope out because the anchorage wasn't crowded Friday night but I also had a 25' pilot house boat rafted onto me. It was my first major storm while at anchor but I can definetly say I have a lot of confidence in the new anchor setup. So chalk another one up for the Manson Supreme.


Good testimonial. Glad it held. We get those fairly frequently in Texas and Fl (esp Fl in the summer).

I had a Delta that I am a fan of. I have not tried the Manson. My only issue with it is how it fits on a roller. Looks like it might be kinda funky, especially if you have more than one anchor. Still, I have heard great things about how she holds.

- CD


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

negrini said:


> NK (that should be nk323 now ?), I appreciate much your description. 2 hours ago I was just reading the Manson benefits, but a bit skeptical on merchant ads. I'm an old Bruce user, and loved it for many years, but since I'm commissioning a new boat, I feel the need to be open to new generation. I'll give it a try. Thanks.


Used to swear by my Bruce (except in grass) until I got a Manson Supreme. This anchor is amazing.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> I have not tried the Manson. My only issue with it is how it fits on a roller. Looks like it might be kinda funky, especially if you have more than one anchor. Still, I have heard great things about how she holds.


An accurate observation CD. We have one, it holds great and *it is a bugger *to fit in standard anchor rollers. Ours barely fit and I know two fellows who had to do some modifications to get theirs to fit.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

erps said:


> An accurate observation CD. We have one, it holds great and *it is a bugger *to fit in standard anchor rollers. Ours barely fit and I know two fellows who had to do some modifications to get theirs to fit.


Thats what I was most worried about when I was thinking of getting one. I bought the anchor during a sale West Marine the same weekend I bought my boat. It listed for $500 but I got it for $275 through the port supply discount and an extra 20% off that was included with the special sale. I figured the worste thing that could happen was that it didn't fit and I would either have to modify the bow roller or just return the anchor. Luckily though it fit perfectly. To secure it I have a small nylon line tied to a stainless stantion and then the other is a quick release shackle that gets cliped into the chain so that even if the windlass goes off or anything the anchor would not move forward. I also have a bungee cord attached to the other side of the stantion that wraps around the big roll bar on the Manson Supreme. It sounds like it would look clunky but it isn;t at all and it keeps the anchor from moving at all.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

I've seen the ray that looks like a Bruce knockoff and the plow that looks like a cqr knock off. Where is the new generation technology again?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the real world update. Glad you and your friend were safe! Don't be too quick though to give all the credit to the anchor. It sounds like you were doing things correctly. I'd bet that lying to 8:1 scope (and probably how you set the anchor) had much to do with your story having a happy ending. The anchor does get some due credit though as it was certainly being tugged on with 2 boats rafted and 40kts of wind! 

What was the bottom composition? Was it sand (clean anchor) soft mud (easily removed from anchor and smelly) or clay (thick, sticks to anchor)? Does the chart specify bottom type?

MedSailor


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Funsail...genrally we are talking about Rocna, Spade and Manson when mentioning "new generation" technology. 
Manson:








Rocna:









Spade Anchor:


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

*Thanks for the photos*

I too am a huge fan of the Bruce as it has never failed for me. It would seem that these new anchors deserve a closer look. I am curious how the bail works on the supreme or what its function is. I can always make room for another good anchor.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

Another question; I can see how easily they might dig in but it appears that the surface area for holding is reduced. The bail on the anchor also seems that it might catch bottom debris such as chunks of coral or clumps of weeds and could possibly interfere with holding.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Funsail...genrally we are talking about Rocna, Spade and Manson when mentioning "new generation" technology.
> Manson:
> 
> 
> ...


Forget those new fangled anchors. Just go with this anchor and you will never drag:


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

Is there any meaningful difference between the Manson and the Rocna?


For those of you who haven't done the research, these new fangled anchors are crazybetter than any of the old ones. I stick with my rusty old plow because I don't have the cash to upgrade yet.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> but it appears that the surface area for holding is reduced. The bail on the anchor also seems that it might catch bottom debris such as chunks of coral or clumps of weeds and could possibly interfere with holding.


Actually, I observed the opposite, the surface of the "scoop" seemed to have more surface area than a comparable sized CQR that I replaced with it. The roll bar makes the anchor unstable in all positions except the position for a good set. When you see the shape of the scoop, it becomes immediately apparent why these anchors set so well. A plow parts the earth and allows it to drag through it so we can till the soil. When you think about it, why would we want an anchor shaped to pull through the soil easily?



> Is there any meaningful difference between the Manson and the Rocna?


I don't think there is, but I've read the differences as described by the Rocna guy over on the SSCA website.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

beej67 said:


> Is there any meaningful difference between the Manson and the Rocna?


Jeez, don't even ask!! Next thing we'll have a mile long thread of Craig Smith postings.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> Thanks for the real world update. Glad you and your friend were safe! Don't be too quick though to give all the credit to the anchor. It sounds like you were doing things correctly. I'd bet that lying to 8:1 scope (and probably how you set the anchor) had much to do with your story having a happy ending. The anchor does get some due credit though as it was certainly being tugged on with 2 boats rafted and 40kts of wind!
> 
> What was the bottom composition? Was it sand (clean anchor) soft mud (easily removed from anchor and smelly) or clay (thick, sticks to anchor)? Does the chart specify bottom type?
> 
> MedSailor


Bottom was Clay and mud as when I pulled the anchor up it had about 20lbs of the thick dark clayish mud on it that wouldn't come off even by dragging the anchor just under the water for a few minutes so I had to use a paper towel. I dragged anchor once in Block Island and got so nervous after that so now I always make sure to leave enough scope, use a good anchor and set it well by backing down it at 2100 rpms for 3-5 mins. I got scared the second night though when a 38' older Sea Ray or something like it dropped the hook kinda close to us. He had what looked to be a 13 pound danforth with all rope rode and he didn't let out much of it. Luckily that night was dead calm but if not I would have been keeping an eye out for him. Its funny at how many people some who are even smart and know a decent amount about boating use such small anchors like that. Kinda scary.

Oh also the next morning when we were motoring out the channel heading back home, we saw a 36-40' sailboat listing over sitting in the mud near a beach. It wasn't even that windy at all the second night but I guess since he anchored in what was so close to the shore that it just took a little to put him on the beach.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

funsailthekeys said:


> Another question; I can see how easily they might dig in but it appears that the surface area for holding is reduced. The bail on the anchor also seems that it might catch bottom debris such as chunks of coral or clumps of weeds and could possibly interfere with holding.


Um...? The pictures don't lie... The Manson & Rocna both have FAR more surface are than a similar weight CQR, Bruce or Spade.

As for catching debris? I'm at well over 200 anchoring between my Manson Supreme 25 and my Rocna 33. My first try set rate is 100%! My drag rate is 0% and my re-set rate is also 100%!!

None of the oteher anchors I've EVER owned could even come close to this performance and I've owned just about every anchor out there... (genuine CQR's, Fortress, Delta, Danforth, Genuine Bruce, Super Max, Rocna, Spade & Manson)

*Spade 35 lb, Rocna 33lb. & CQR 35lb.








*

*CQR 25lb., Manson 25 lb. & Spade 35lb.* (The 25 pound Manson has as much surface are as the 10 lb. heavier Spade 35.)


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

> Bottom was Clay and mud as when I pulled the anchor up it had about 20lbs of the thick dark clayish mud on it that wouldn't come off even by dragging the anchor just under the water for a few minutes so I had to use a paper towel.


I keep a spatula in the anchor locker for that.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, construction. The Manson uses a "laminated" tip that is two layers of steel but the steel is only welded at the outer edges, the tip of the Rocna is solid.

Cam also forgot to include the Buegel in his photo roundup of next gen anchors.












beej67 said:


> Is there any meaningful difference between the Manson and the Rocna?
> 
> For those of you who haven't done the research, these new fangled anchors are crazybetter than any of the old ones. I stick with my rusty old plow because I don't have the cash to upgrade yet.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

nk235 said:


> Bottom was Clay and mud as when I pulled the anchor up it had about 20lbs of the thick dark clayish mud on it that wouldn't come off ...


I know many don't agree with this position, but that's why we're going to go with a 10kg Delta when the time comes. The Admiral _has_ to be able to operate our boat alone in _all_ respects, incl. pulling up anchor. It'll be sufficiently difficult for her to haul out 22 lbs. of anchor, plus rode and chain, w/o having to haul up 20 lbs. muck, as well.

If we get caught in a situation where more is needed, we'll deploy the Danforth as well.

Jim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SEMJIm-

I've got a 22 lb. Delta Fast-Set and the 33 lb. Rocna. The difference in holding ability is significant. I've used my friend's 35 lb. Delta, and the Rocna still trounces it.

What I'd recommend is that you get either the 25 lb. Manson Supreme or the 22 lb. Rocna, and install a chain pawl on your deck and use enough chain so that the chain will generally reach the deck before trying to break out the anchor (_depth of deepest general anchorage = length of chain_). The chain pawl should allow your wife to break out and hoist the anchor, even with the muck and mud riding on it. The 25 lb. MS or 22 lb. Rocna should have significantly more holding power than a 22 lb. Delta.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Rocna 22#*

Would be perfect 4 the Pearson 30 owner.Recommended for 30 foot 10.000# boat


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> SEMJIm-
> 
> I've got a 22 lb. Delta Fast-Set and the 33 lb. Rocna. The difference in holding ability is significant.


I don't question that.



sailingdog said:


> What I'd recommend is that you get either the 25 lb. Manson Supreme or the 22 lb. Rocna, and install a chain pawl on your deck and use enough chain so that the chain will generally reach the deck before trying to break out the anchor


Well, that'd be a whoppin' 20 feet or so in the lake we're currently in, but *significantly* more than that in the Great Lakes.

Not practical for us, SD. Not even in our current lake. We have no anchor locker up front. Anchor, chain and rode will be stored in the lone lazerette. My wife is not going to be able the haul 22-25 lbs of anchor, plus the weight of 25 feet of chain (assuming 5/8" chain, that's... 100 lbs?!?!), plus the rode, all over the boat. Just what I'm considering is going to be pushing her limits.

And that's assuming she'd be able to haul 22-25 lbs of anchor, 100 lbs of chain and another 20 lbs of muck off the bottom and get the anchor over the rail and on to the deck, pawl or no pawl.

Thanks for the suggestion, tho.

Jim


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Semijim*

U only need 5/16 chain not 5/8. 30 feet (Legnth of your boat) of chain and the rest rope should be ok.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

25' of G4 High-test 5/16" chain is 29 lbs. The anchor is 22 lbs. The rope is 5/8" or 9/16" rope, and weighs 8.2-10 lbs/100'. If you have 200' of rope, that's 16-20 lbs. Total weight is 71 lbs, which could be broken down into 22 lbs. for the anchor and then 49 lbs. for the rode. 49 lbs. is not an unreasonable amount of weight for even a fairly small woman to carry a short distance. My wife was 105 lbs... and she could have done it without any trouble.

You could also anchor via the stern, as suggested by *Don Jordan*. That would eliminate the problem almost entirely, and she could use the sheet winches to haul the rope portion of the rode up into the cockpit, if you mounted a roller for the line that led fair to one of the winches.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

*Self launching*

I don't recall reading if any of these are self dumping. My Bruce 60# isn't and it would be nice to have one that will self launch. It would appear that possibly the Rocna would. I also use all 3/8" chain rode. All suggestions would be appreciated. Another foot note my boat weighs 28000 lbs.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

funsailthekeys said:


> I don't recall reading if any of these are self dumping. My Bruce 60# isn't and it would be nice to have one that will self launch. It would appear that possibly the Rocna would. I also use all 3/8" chain rode. All suggestions would be appreciated. Another foot note my boat weighs 28000 lbs.


IMHO the self-launching aspect claimed by delta is hype. Any anchor is self launching (or not) depending on bow roller installation.

You can also run out a boat-length of rode over the bow roller as normal, (flake out some more on the bow) walk it OUTSIDE everything back to the cockpit and tie it off on the side with a slip not. Then sail up to your anchorage, pull the cord and if it works, you'll look pretty cool. ;-)

Medsailor


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Rocna and Manson Supreme are both self-launching on a bow roller.  

Funsail... how long is your boat. Depending on the length, you could need anywhere from a Rocna 20 kg to a Rocna 40 kg.  The 20 kg would work for a heavy 33' footer, and the 40 kg for a very light 60' boat.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

SEMIJim said:


> I know many don't agree with this position, but that's why we're going to go with a 10kg Delta when the time comes. The Admiral _has_ to be able to operate our boat alone in _all_ respects, incl. pulling up anchor. It'll be sufficiently difficult for her to haul out 22 lbs. of anchor, plus rode and chain, w/o having to haul up 20 lbs. muck, as well.
> 
> If we get caught in a situation where more is needed, we'll deploy the Danforth as well.
> 
> Jim


Jim, I don't have any direct experience with the delta but I don't see anything wrong with your projected setup. It is crucial IMHO to have a critical system, such as your anchor, easily operated by all crew.

Another anchor you might consider is the Fortress. It's very lightweight for even an oversized anchor and doesn't require much chain. I've spent 100or so nights to the FX-16 on a 31ft sloop (including a couple REALLY bad anchorages and situations). I think it's a fantastic anchor insofar as holding power (many MANY tests it always comes out on top) and good all around performance in sand and mud. In my experience it doesn't set as quickly as the Bruce or some others, but I recently corresponded directly with fortress and they suggested setting it on short scope and then adding more after it initially bites.

Just another option I wanted to throw out there for you based on my experience. Though as I said before I think you'll do just fine with the setup you mentioned. The delta seems like a fine anchor and as long as you technique is good and your scope long you will sleep deeply with any setup you choose.

Medsailor


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the Fortress or Danforth type anchors as a primary anchor, especially in any situation where the wind or tidal currents can reverse. The fluke-type anchors seem to have a pretty good chance of pulling out and not resetting properly in those situations. The Fortress is even worse than a Danforth, since the anchor is both larger in surface area and lighter, so it will tend to "kite" more. Of course, this may not be as big an issue with a much heavier monohull, but a trimaran like mine can accelerate quite a bit when the anchor drags, essentially preventing any chance of it resetting properly.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Rocna 40*

Rocna 40 will I believe hold a 66 foot, 36,000 pound boat. Is that considered light? The 33 a 52 foot 30,000#. The 25 a 39 foot 30,000#, and the 20 a 33 foot 28,000#. The 20 anchor weighs 44 pounds.


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

RXBOT said:


> Rocna 40 will I believe hold a 66 foot, 36,000 pound boat. Is that considered light? The 33 a 52 foot 30,000#. The 25 a 39 foot 30,000#, and the 20 a 33 foot 28,000#. The 20 anchor weighs 44 pounds.


As you know, those sizes are recommended and not the end all. Other characteristics of your boat and cruising grounds need to be factored in. For instance, My boat is 49'11" LOA.It is 32,000 lbs dry. so the Rocna 33 should do the trick. But, I have a very high freeboard and allot of canvas. Also with a full load of water, fuel and personnel gear the boat will top out close to 40k lbs. Add all that together and I just didn't like the math. 
I own a Rocna 40 because I don't like using the word "should" when it comes to ground tackle.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Which is why I have a Rocna 15 on my bow.  A good night's sleep and undersized ground tackle don't mix. 


Brezzin said:


> As you know, those sizes are recommended and not the end all. Other characteristics of your boat and cruising grounds need to be factored in. For instance, My boat is 49'11" LOA.It is 32,000 lbs dry. so the Rocna 33 should do the trick. But, I have a very high freeboard and allot of canvas. Also with a full load of water, fuel and personnel gear the boat will top out close to 40k lbs. Add all that together and I just didn't like the math.
> I own a Rocna 40 because I don't like using the word "should" when it comes to ground tackle.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Brezzin said:


> I own a Rocna 40 because I don't like using the word "should" when it comes to ground tackle.


I also use the Rocna 40kg as my primary on 100m of 9.5mm high-test chain. I have never had any trouble setting it, and in 180 degree current swings it has always reset immediately. I sleep very soundly with it.

The only drawback I can think of is having had to install a wash-down hose in the bow and rig a long-handled spatula/brush to remove the big clod of bottom it brings up. But this little drawback is much preferred to sitting up in bed at every little sound from the bow, or to dragging.


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

Michael, isn't a 40Kg too much for a 50 foot ? What would you say for a 43' all chain only ?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

What bothers me about the hype of these anchors is that we do not hear about when they fail...and we all know they DO... One will complain about high priced electronics not working as expected but rarely about higher priced goods that actually do something that paper can not...Personally I would believe more about the actual usage of these "hi tech" anchors if actual when it didn't set and live up to expectations - there is nothing that sets 100% of the time...


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

artbyjody said:


> What bothers me about the hype of these anchors is that we do not hear about when they fail...and we all know they DO... One will complain about high priced electronics not working as expected but rarely about higher priced goods that actually do something that paper can not...Personally I would believe more about the actual usage of these "hi tech" anchors if actual when it didn't set and live up to expectations - there is nothing that sets 100% of the time...


I think there is a lot of the "hype" around these anchors because they do set and work much better in a wide array of bottoms types than other traditional anchors. There has been many tests done by different independent researches who have nothing to do with the companies that produce these anchors as well as loads of positive reviews from people who have used them as their own anchor. Usually "hype" is used for false or unproven publicity about something sp I don't think it is fair to say that.

On the other hand I also agree with you and would love to hear of one that had failed and why. I am sure just like with any other piece of gear that if someone doesn't employ it correctly it could fail just like if someone were to not leave enough scope. Before I had bought this anchor I did a lot of research on this topic and did not run into anyone that said about a thing about the new generation anchors. I would love to one day hear this so I could learn from their mistakes or from the anchors limitations and I would be better off myself in the future. However I also think that with all the "buzz" around these new gen anchors if one were to fail, I think we def. would hear about it just because someone would be pissed that their suppossedly great new anchor failed them.

Anyway I know all "hype" or "buzz" or whenever people are excited about a new product doesn't always live up to the expectations but so far I have only experienced good things with this anchor and have only heard good things.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

artbyjody said:


> What bothers me about the hype of these anchors is that we do not hear about when they fail...and we all know they DO... One will complain about high priced electronics not working as expected but rarely about higher priced goods that actually do something that paper can not...Personally I would believe more about the actual usage of these "hi tech" anchors if actual when it didn't set and live up to expectations - there is nothing that sets 100% of the time...


Jody,

You'll hear it from me the minute my Rocna does not set, hold or re-set. You'll also get an explanation as to why this may have happened what I learned from the experience!

As of yet I have not been able to get either my Rocna or my Manson to NOT set first try and I've even purposely anchored a fair number of times at 2:1 just to see what would happen..

I know it will eventually not set on the first try but so far so good...


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

*Not About Anchors*

My comment is not about anchors but, rather, about anchoring technique.

No matter which anchor you choose, you should NOT use the windlass to break it free. Windlasses are not made for this purpose, and you can do serious harm to them, particularly with some of the newer anchor designs which can bury themselves very deep and take a lot of force to free.

The proper technique for breaking out an anchor is:

1. take up all slack, using the motor or *slowly* using the windlass until you are directly over the anchor.

2. using the motor, or sails or nothing (see below), break the anchor free of the bottom.

3. then, and only then, use the windlass to lift the anchor (and its load of mud or clay or whatever) aboard.

If there's some wind, or some wave action -- even a little -- and if your boat is a heavy one, many times just waiting a few minutes will be all it takes to free the anchor. The boat's motion will do the trick. I just came back from an 8-day cruise which included 7 nights at anchor in thick mud and clay bottoms. My anchor of choice for this region was an oversized Fortress (an FX-37 for my 42' 28K displacement sloop). It set deep and sure the first time every time, and you KNEW it wasn't going anywhere no matter how hard the wind might blow in the prevailing thunderstorms each evening.

Most mornings all that was necessary to break out the anchor was to come right up over it and wait a few minutes for the wind, waves, and boat movement to free it up, making it easy for the windlass to raise the all chain rode and anchor.

Cleaning the damned thing was something else! Tons of mud, clay, shells, etc. Took buckets and buckets of water (I don't have an anchor washdown pump). Good exercise, though 

Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Good post Bill.

Jody...I heard my first negative about a Spade anchor today from a cruiser on a large catamaran. He is a well experienced F/T cruiser that has cruised the Caribbean extensively. When tying him up I noticed a bright and shiny stainless steel anchor on the bow that looked a lot like a Spade...but had a much heavier tip structure and weighting. I am usually dismissive of shiny anchors as rich people's toys...but the design caught my attention and I asked him abou it. He said it was an ULTRA sold in California and when I said it looked a bit like a Spade...he said it had replaced his Spade and he was much happier with it. He said that the spade did not do that well in the Caribe penetrating thick grass bottoms over sand and they had found th Ultra when searching for a better penetrating ability. he said with the spade on THAT type of bottom you had to wait and hope it turned over and penetrated..and not with the Ultra. 
So...there's ONE negative for you! 
I wonder if the "roll bar" on the Manson and Rocna prevent just this problem. Anyway...the Ultra is ultra pricey as you might imagine but here's a picture and a link. 
QuicklineUSA - Ultra Anchor








I think a $3K anchor is NOT in my future..but I expect Halekai will add one to his collection!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... only if it is reported to be significantly better than the Rocna, which I don't think is going to happen. Halekai isn't a crow... doesn't need to get all the shiny objects. 


camaraderie said:


> Good post Bill.
> 
> Jody...I heard my first negative about a Spade anchor today from a cruiser on a large catamaran. He is a well experienced F/T cruiser that has cruised the Caribbean extensively. When tying him up I noticed a bright and shiny stainless steel anchor on the bow that looked a lot like a Spade...but had a much heavier tip structure and weighting. I am usually dismissive of shiny anchors as rich people's toys...but the design caught my attention and I asked him abou it. He said it was an ULTRA sold in California and when I said it looked a bit like a Spade...he said it had replaced his Spade and he was much happier with it. He said that the spade did not do that well in the Caribe penetrating thick grass bottoms over sand and they had found th Ultra when searching for a better penetrating ability. he said with the spade on THAT type of bottom you had to wait and hope it turned over and penetrated..and not with the Ultra.
> So...there's ONE negative for you!
> ...


----------



## Corsair36 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have just purchased a Manson Supreme 35lb - it sits OK on our existing bow roller, but we are waiting for Manson to release their bow roller/fairlead that is specific to the Supreme. They tell me it will be released by the end of this month! We used the Supreme for the first time this weekend in 35kts after our CQR dragged twice. The supreme was supreme! Only one problem - it kept coming up facing the wrong way! As an experiment we attached the chain and swivel to the rockslot and the anchor came up the right way! Anyone else noticed this problem? I will be ringing Mansons tomorrow! Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Corsair-

The one caveat I have about using the rock slot on the Manson Supreme is this... If the anchor rode reversed due to shifting winds or tides, how is the anchor supposed to know that it isn't supposed to pull out??? *The anchor can't tell if the rode has moved ** along the rock slot **because you're trying to break it out or because the tide/winds have shifted. *

_*If the boat were to shift due to winds/tide changes and the rode were to ride down the slot by accident, wouldn't the anchor would pull out-as it is designed to do when that occurs-rather than resetting. *_ Personally, I would never use the rock slot for just that reason.

_* Just something to think about.

*P.S. I would highly recommend you read the *POST* in my signature to help you get the most out of sailnet. Also, which Corsair do you own-the trimaran or the monohull built by Westerly???_


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*How to get an anchor up the easy weigh*

Pun Intended.

I am surprised I never see the Poly-ball method of raising an anchor mentioned. It's probably the easiest method I have ever seen.

You need a Poly-ball, one of those round blow up fender thingies, usually orange in color. It doesn't have to be real big either. You also need a stainless steel ring about 4" in diameter, West Marine sells them just for the purpose. The must have a way of opening so it will go around the anchor rode, and it must attach to the Poly Ball. 
All you do is put the ring with the ball attached around the rode and drop it in the water. Then drive your boat off the anchor at about a 45 degree angle. The ball will ride down the rode and believe it or not, will actually submerge pulling up on the anchor. The shank of the anchor will actually end up in the ring that is attached to the Poly-ball. When the anchor is up just pull her in. It floats right to the boat.

It's amazing to see it work the first time.

Fair Winds

Capn Dave


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*An even*

An even easier method is to let the inertia of the boat rip the anchor out.

#1 Use the boats engine with a short burst (or match the wind speed) to get it moving in the direction of where the anchor is set.

#2 Begin to pull in the rode. There will be little to no resistance and you will essentially just be collecting it because the boat is moving itself towards the anchor.

#3 Once you are almost directly over the anchor snub the rode on a bow cleat. The boat continues to move slowly, with all it's weight/inertia, and rips the anchor out of it's set.

#4 Simply un-cleat and haul it the ten to twenty feet between the bow and the bottom, stow and go..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You forgot the step where you leave it hanging below the surface for a few minutes to get rid of the 30 lbs. of mud that is sitting on it when it comes up from the bottom. 



Maine Sail said:


> An even easier method is to let the inertia of the boat rip the anchor out.
> 
> #1 Use the boats engine with a short burst (or match the wind speed) to get it moving in the direction of where the anchor is set.
> 
> ...


----------

